

Ask HN: Soon-To-Be CS Graduate. Best resources for finding decent job. - Seus

I'm currently positioned to graduate from my CS Major this December. It's from a State school and is ABET certified. I really love to program and enjoy learning as much as possible about different coding techniques as well as getting really in-depth with the details around programming.<p>That being said, I'm currently on the lookout to try and find a job once I graduate. I'd like to have something lined up by the end of summer. I'm for sure planning to relocate (preferably to the sf bay area). I've been an entrepreneur my entire life, but am ready to trade that in so that I can focus on learning as much about programming as possibly without the extra headaches of running your own business. I've spent a lot of effort to learn and effectively use most of the web based technologies, as well as the standard desktop programming languages (C++, C#, Java, etc.)<p>So far, I've been searching for jobs on Dice and Monster, searched through some on Craigslist, and have been networking with anyone I know, and whom those people know, to find people in companies that would allow to get my foot in the door.<p>I've applied directly on some of the bigger companies web sites (Google, Apple, etc.), but am still waiting to hear something back. I'm married and have a young child, so some amount of stability within the company at the moment would be nice, but not absolutely necessary as I've survived this long without much financial stability.<p>Any help / advice would be much appreciated.<p>Thanks.
Seus
======
snikolic
First, don't write off startups just because you've got stability on the mind.
Demand for programmers and startup funding is high enough at the moment so
that you don't need to forfeit stability or high wages to be at a startup -
especially late stage, growth stage, or well funded companies. If you have an
entrepreneurial background, you'll probably feel more at home at this type of
company. You'll definitely have a lot more opportunities to advance yourself
too. There won't be quite as much stability as a Google/Apple-type position,
but you probably don't have to worry about these types of companies making
payroll or low-balling your salary.

If you're willing to work for a startup, here's a successful tactic that's
worked for several friends and I here in Boston. Go through VC portfolios,
incubator alumni lists, CrunchBase, etc. Find companies that interest you. Do
your homework on them, and then contact them directly, even if they're not
actively recruiting on their website. It's easier to be noticed by a startup
or small company than by Google, and they'll likely be impressed that you
specifically sought them out.

Last, have some projects on the side that you can point to during the
application process. It doesn't just prove that you have tech skills, but that
you can execute, build, and deliver.

------
Sir_Funk
Have a couple of projects that you've created that you're really passionate
about. Be able to explain why you made the design and programming choices
you've made and be able to honestly explain them with enthusiasm.

That's really the best advice you're going to get.

~~~
Seus
Thank you! I've actually already created a personal web site with my resume
and projects I've done while having my own business while in school that
showcases the number of projects I started / worked on.

Your advice on why I made the design and programming choices for certain
projects is something I didn't put much thought into. Thank you for that
insight as I'll use that to be better prepared for my interviews.

